# subwoofer rattling problem



## ckfordy

i was listening to music and i didnt have my speakers and sub turned up all the way and my subwoofer suddenly started rattling it still works but i hear a rattling sound. is it fixable or not? my speakers are the logitech Z-5500.


----------



## The_Other_One

Sounds like you blew it...  There's not much you can do if that's the case besides replace the speaker.


----------



## ckfordy

The_Other_One said:
			
		

> Sounds like you blew it... There's not much you can do if that's the case besides replace the speaker.


 
ok.  which of these should i get to replace it then.

http://www.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=4&subcategory=113&product=9306&nav=2

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1030478&CatId=492

are  there any other ones that you reccomend or which one of these should i get.


----------



## The_Other_One

Hey, I'll take your old Z-5500 set if you're just going to toss it.  Maybe I could work around the sub or something 

Anyway, I don't know much about computer speaker sets.  It's hard to say what's good because you don't always know what speaker's in the enclosures.  I worked on some really nice JBL speakers where the amp died once, and there were actually Samsung speakers in it!  I guess if I had to choose between those, I'd probably go with the Klipsch Promedia's...


----------



## Starman*

Final check before sending subwoofer to land of ex-speakers, is it rattling because it has shifted position on whatever it's on, or is now touching something?  If you pick it up while playing music, does the rattle stop?

Starman*


----------



## holyjunk

warranty? Call Logitech? If you were to throw those get the same set again, I would


----------



## ckfordy

Starman* said:
			
		

> Final check before sending subwoofer to land of ex-speakers, is it rattling because it has shifted position on whatever it's on, or is now touching something? If you pick it up while playing music, does the rattle stop?
> 
> Starman*


 
i tried all that and it still does the rattling.  is the Klipsch's better then the Z-5500 cause i have heard that the logitechs are better but i am still not sure.  is there any better systems out there for good music quality and for games and movies. its mostly for bass and these were good but there was to much bass in the speakers so i dont want to get these again if i have to.


----------



## ckfordy

holyjunk125 said:
			
		

> warranty? Call Logitech? If you were to throw those get the same set again, I would


 
its only warrantied through the manufacture and i didnt buy any extended warranties or anything and i know its been more then 90 days since i have got them(isnt 90 days the standard warranty).  if i called logitech would they send me another set of speakers even though the warranties gone.


----------



## WeatherMan

Nope I don't think so, try opening up the sub, seing if any plastic has snappeed or anything, happened to my denon once, opened it up n was able to super glue it back together, not sure about a 10"?? sub.


----------



## Geoff

Did anything get inside the sub that could possibly be moving around?


----------



## ckfordy

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Did anything get inside the sub that could possibly be moving around?


 
I picked it up and shook it and i did not hear anything moving around inside the sub.


----------



## The_Other_One

It's not uncommon to blow a speaker.  I've blown a few in my years and they do just start rattling.  Once they're to that point, there's not much you can do with them...

Doesn't newegg have a 30 day money back and 1 year warranty?  Maybe you should consider them...?

And again, if you plan to get rid of those old speakers, I want them!  Hehe, I'm just looking for more stuff to tinker with ;P


----------



## MONKEY BOY

ok now that wrong 
1st of all im a sound tech and the rattling can be a few things 
1 somthing moving in side 
2 wen the speaker moves its hitting somthing eg if the grill of the speaker is pushed in ( i see that to often) 
3 theres a loose wire

plz tell me the brand of the speaker and i can prb help


----------



## gamerman4

first of all, how the hell did you blow a Z-5500 sub? I swear i cant do a single thing to blow it, ive turned every volume knob on my comp up and played a single wave from 5hz-40hz and nothing... I dont think u blew them... hopefully
wtf were u listening to?
How long have you had them?
if they are relatively new, its good to wear them in before doing high bass testing new subs are stiff and not in their best working condition when you first get them. After a while of using them, the sub loosens up and then you can really let em pound.


----------



## The_Other_One

It's really not hard to blow speakers...  It could of even been somewhat of a faulty speaker.


----------



## ckfordy

gamerman4 said:
			
		

> first of all, how the hell did you blow a Z-5500 sub? I swear i cant do a single thing to blow it, ive turned every volume knob on my comp up and played a single wave from 5hz-40hz and nothing... I dont think u blew them... hopefully
> wtf were u listening to?
> How long have you had them?
> if they are relatively new, its good to wear them in before doing high bass testing new subs are stiff and not in their best working condition when you first get them. After a while of using them, the sub loosens up and then you can really let em pound.


 
i was listening to rap music and it wasnt even all the way up they werent new probably more than 3 months old even more.


----------



## ckfordy

The_Other_One said:
			
		

> It's really not hard to blow speakers... It could of even been somewhat of a faulty speaker.


 
yup it aint that hard ive done it before to but i was thinking it was a faulty one but why would it go bad after this long i still think i blew it but i am welcome to more ideas on to see if i didnt.


----------



## holyjunk

GOOD NEWS! I think. I just read my logitech z-5300 warranty and it is for a peroid of 2 years! Hopefully same case for you.


----------



## ckfordy

MONKEY BOY said:
			
		

> ok now that wrong
> 1st of all im a sound tech and the rattling can be a few things
> 1 somthing moving in side
> 2 wen the speaker moves its hitting somthing eg if the grill of the speaker is pushed in ( i see that to often)
> 3 theres a loose wire
> 
> plz tell me the brand of the speaker and i can prb help


 
there is nothing inside nothing has fallen in it at all.  nothing is hitting it everthing is fine with that and there are no loose wires.  the brand is the Logitech Z-5500.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Could it be the coils in the speaker got frayed?


----------



## ckfordy

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> Could it be the coils in the speaker got frayed?


 
what are those where are they located at and what would it sound like if they were frayed and are they fixable


----------



## Motoxrdude

The coils are at the tip of cone of the speaker. If they get all messed up, you are better of buying a new sub.


----------



## Alpine9898

Whoever said they were a sound technician....you arent very technical.  anyways take the sub out of the enclosure and look at the spider (the ridges, normally clothelike material, located beneath the cone that is attached to the motor)  if that is torn in any way then the sub is definately blown.  also take any rubber surrounds off the sub (if there is any) and check the basket for cracks.  if the sub has cracks let me kno i can tell you a good way to fix it.  A basket cracking means the sub was either dropped or it was not put in the enclosure correctly which could be the companies fault meaning you could get a new one free.


----------

